# Takht Takes Serious View Of Anand Karaj Violation



## Archived_Member16 (Sep 13, 2006)

*The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - Punjab*​ 
*Takht takes serious view of anand karaj violation *
*Varinder Walia*
*Tribune News Service*


Amritsar, September 13
The Akal Takht, Jathedar Giani Joginder Singh Vedanti, has taken serious view of the violation of ‘anand karaj’ maryada by some Sikh missionaries at Gurdwara Rakab Ganj, New Delhi, some days ago. 

Talking to TNS here today, Mr Prithipal Singh Sandhu, personal assistant to Jathedar Vedanti, said notices were being issued to the missionaries who had arranged a wedding at the DSGMC-controlled gurdwara in violation of the traditional maryada of anand karaj. He appreciated the action taken by DSGMC chief, Harwinder Singh Sarna who blacklisted the “missionaries”, apart from suspending the granthi . 

Taking moral responsibility, Mr T{censored}m Singh, Chairman, Dharam Parchar Committee of the DSGMC, had resigned. 

As per convention, the groom walks ahead of the bride and circumambulates Guru Granth Sahib amid recitation of hymns. However, in this case two circumambulations were taken in the traditional way but the bride walked ahead of the groom in the remaining two. This led to chaos and the wedding party was divided into two groups. 

The DSGMC had constituted a three-member committee to probe the matter within seven days. 

It is learnt that Akal Takht may summon missionaries *Vir Bhupinder* *Singh (USA),* Granthi Jai Kishan Singh and Mr Surjit Singh of the Gurmat Parchar Sabha.


----------



## kaur-1 (Sep 14, 2006)

But in the "olden days", I dont think people "walked" around Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji. 

All they did was stood up at the end of each lavan to metha thek and sit back down again.

I have a feeling that "walking" around Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji is like walking around a fire in the Hindu tradition.

If you think about it, would you walk around the Gurus during lavan?


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Sep 14, 2006)

*"Anand Karaj* (Punjabi: ਅਨੰਦ ਕਾਰਜ, _anand kāraj_) is the name of the Sikh Marriage ceremony, meaning "Blissful Union" or "Joyful Union," which was introduced by Guru Amar Das. The four Lavan (marriage hymns which take place during the marriage ceremony) were composed by his successor, Guru Ram Das. It was originally legalised in India through the passage of the Anand Marriage Act 1909 but is now governed by the Sikh Reht Maryada (Sikh code of conduct and conventions)."


----------



## kaur-1 (Sep 14, 2006)

Soul_jyot said:
			
		

> *"Anand Karaj* (Punjabi: ਅਨੰਦ ਕਾਰਜ, _anand kāraj_) is the name of the Sikh Marriage ceremony, meaning "Blissful Union" or "Joyful Union," which was introduced by Guru Amar Das. The four Lavan (marriage hymns which take place during the marriage ceremony) were composed by his successor, Guru Ram Das. It was originally legalised in India through the passage of the Anand Marriage Act 1909 but is now governed by the Sikh Reht Maryada (Sikh code of conduct and conventions)."



Thank you Bhai ji, my question is why do we the Sikhs "Walk" around Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji.?


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Understanding the Sikh Reht Maryada*


The Sun is the centre of the solar-system. Without the Sun there is no life at life or solar-system. We depend and rely on the Sun for sustenance, living, and survival. All the planets circulate and rotate around the Sun in awe and humility as part of the cosmos system. Similarly, the Shabd Guru, Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji, is our Guru. The Second Nanak, Guru Angad Dev Ji, describes the importance of the Guru being more important than a thousand suns: 

ਮਹਲਾ 2 ॥ ਜੇ ਸਉ ਚੰਦਾ ਉਗਵਹਿ ਸੂਰਜ ਚੜਹਿ ਹਜਾਰ ॥ ਏਤੇ ਚਾਨਣ ਹੋਦਿਆਂ ਗੁਰ ਬਿਨੁ ਘੋਰ ਅੰਧਾਰ ॥2॥
"Second Mehl: If a hundred moons were to rise, and a thousand suns appeared, even with such light, there would still be pitch darkness without the Guru. ||2||"
(Aasa, Ang 463, SGGS)


Just as the solar-system and planets submit in humility and awe by circumambulating around the Sun, a Sikh of the Guru in awe and devotion circumambulates around the Guru. Every time a Sikh seeks Guru Ji’s Darshan (blessed vision of the Guru), a Sikh bows his or forehead on the ground and then circumambulates clock-wise around Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji. Similarly, in marriage one does the same thing. Doing Guru Ji’s ‘Parkarmaa’ or circumambulating around Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji is a physical act to express that Sri Guru Granth Sahib is the centre of our lives. Furthermore, when bow to Guru Ji, we make a promise or pledge. This pledge or promise is re-affirmed physically by humbly walking around Guru Sahib. In the context of the Anand marriage, the ‘Parkarma’ signifies re-affirmation and expression of commitment to accept and strive to implement in one’s life the vow (in the form of the Laav read) taken infront of Guru Granth Sahib Ji and the Saadh Sangat. 


source: *http://www.panthic.org/news/132/ARTICLE/1954/2005-11-06.html*


----------



## truth-seeker (Sep 15, 2006)

Dear Soul jyot ji,

Thanks for your info....but just wanted to share some thoughts with you

But as per the pankti u quoted from GGS Gur does not mean Physical Guru it means Knowledge / gyaan....and in the same pankti guru ji is talking of enlightment he is saying may thousands of sun and moon rise but you will not be enlightened without the true knowledge or gyaan....

and the purpose of matha tekna in gurmat has a meaning and relevance which means u bow in front of guru sahib and say that i am small with kumat and i bow in front of you so that u take away my malign thoughts and bless me with your sumat/knowledge....


Thanks....


----------



## SeekerSikh (Sep 16, 2006)

Guru pyari saadh sangat ji vaheguru ji ka khalsa, Vaheguru ji ki fateh.

Meri tuch budhi eh kehndi hai ki Rehat maryada te parampara da ulanghan te hoya hai, te esde vaaste, Gurmat prachar jathe ne apni zimevari vi layee hai, ik akhbaar ch uhna di likhi letter jis vich ohna ne saaf lafzaan ch likehya hai ki Prabandhak Gurmat Prachar jatha si, te koi vi misssionary T{censored}m singh ji, Giani SUrjit singh ji ate, Veer bhupinder singh ji esde zimevar nahi han, oh taan sangti roop ch, keval uthe san te sangat de naal lavaan gayan kar rahe san. Esdi sari zimavari uhna di te uhna de sathiyan di hai. 

Mein eh gal soch reha si ki, jekar eh ghatna vapar hi gayee hai, te esnu politically uchaleya ja reha hai, te kaum taan age hi tutti hoyee hai, te jere sach da prachar sahi mayne ch kar rahe han uhna nu blacklist kar dita gya te kaum da kina vada nuksaan hovega. Eh dard mein aap sabh naal vandana chaanda haan te aap sabh nu hath jor ke benti karna chaanda haan ki kaum nu tutan ton bacha lo ate ehna missionaries nu apni poori support deo, taaki eh sadi kaum nu chardi kala de sakan. Giani surjeet singh ji ate veer bhupinder singh ji ne apna saara jeewan kaum nu gurbani vichaar naal joran da jatan kita hai, ate bhupinder singh ji ne apni kai cassettes ate kitabaan ch Sikh rehat maryada da poora samarthan vi kita hai te usnu prachareya vi hai. Sanu afvavaan ton bachna hai te kaum de bhavikh nu bachana hai ji. Menu bara dukh hai ki kaum ini kana di kachi ho gayee hai, te jiven mere veeran ne upar vi likheya hai, ki rehat maryada te har roz tutdi hai, kyonki anmatian da, gair sikhaan da, thake, kurmaian ton bagair koi viah honda hi nahi, taan kaum chon sariyan nu blacklist kar dita jana chahida hai ji. 

Bhul chuk maaf karni ji. Sangat de age apne vichar rakhan da chitt kita te mein ehna kujh keh gaya, bas arz ini hai ki este dhayan dena ji.

Panth da sewak

This link proves that only Gurmat Prachar Jatha is responsible for this Anand Karaj Voilation.  
http://www.thelivingtreasure.com/letter_baldevsingh.pdf


----------



## SeekerSikh (Sep 20, 2006)

http://www.thelivingtreasure.com/anandkaraj.asp 
*http://www.thelivingtreasure.com/anandkaraj.asp*http://www.thelivingtreasure.com/anandkaraj.asp
The above link shows that


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Sep 21, 2006)

Gurfateh

Are you talking about Gyani Surjeet Singh Ji of index_f ?

anyway das did had talk with both parties.

For das had this Karaj been done not in Sikh Gurudwara under dsgpc but some other AKJ conttroled place such sort of marriges seeems to be OK.But violation in Panthic Gurudwaras may not be OK.Say nihungs also circumwent in left to right arround scripture during marrige but not in dsgpce controled Gurudwaras perhaps.

Das did not either liked that Malviya Nagar Sangat from akj went upin amrs againt those Sikhs who objected this violation.Das's non AKJ frined's female cusion was bride in here and we discussed this ting in his presence with local head of Akali Dal Delhi this issue.

but das did oppse thier AKJ bashing.


----------

